
2,445 IBM Employees Openly Condemned IBM for Enabling Racist Regimes - URfejk
http://techrights.org/2020/08/20/ibm-employees-condemn-ibm-leaders/
======
CincinnatiMan
> (2) Expand our diversity recruitment programs specifically targeting women,
> people of color, and LGBT people with the goal of doubling recruitment of
> these groups in 2017 and steadily increasing the share of these groups as a
> proportion of new hiring in subsequent years.

Initiatives like this worry me that we'll end up like my previous employer
where we were off-the-record instructed not to hire a white male for our open
position.

~~~
TeaDrunk
Yes, “don’t hire white men” is a much different policy than “please increase
your funnel and hire more non white cis hereto men”. I would argue your
previous employer more or less just misses the point of these things.

~~~
supergeek133
But that's the whole issue. Policy versus practice.

I'm usually hard pressed to find people who disagree with the thought of "we
should try to hire people other than white men in a white men dominated
profession".

The issue comes when the unspoken (OP's "off the record") enforcement of this
is willful hate towards those people.

~~~
humanrebar
I disagree that the existing diversity in tech is best described as "white".
Tech has a lot of diversity. It's that some groups, especially women, are
still underrepresented.

~~~
supergeek133
Pick whatever gender and/or race you like. That's just the most commonly used
example.

My point is just as in there have been and are people that are willfully
malicious and ONLY hire white men/women, it seems we have a hard time
accepting there will be some willfully malicious enforcement of a policy such
as "we need to make an effort to hire more outside of a gender or race group".

~~~
jfengel
Indeed. It's very easy for people to say, "I'm sorry there's systemic
discrimination against you, but it's your problem. Any solution that might
affect me -- or somebody like me -- is discrimination against me, and that's
unacceptable."

That doesn't make quotas the right solution. More creativity is required, and
varies by situation. Which is why I always bristle at the outright rejection
of calls for hiring a more diverse group of people without even pretending
propose alternatives. Reinforcing the status quo means perpetuating the
racism, sexism, etc.

------
mensetmanusman
Are they asking management to pull out of having any operations in China and
India?

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Are they asking management to pull out of the USA?

Which has conducted illegal wars, and pulled out of nuclear talks with Iran.

~~~
geogra4
Right? It's really hypocritical for any American company to be talking about
these kinds of things.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
It's okay to be a hypocrit.

Just some be surprised when people call you out on it.

Doesn't necessarily make what you say or do invalid in and of itself.

------
makison
Broken db

------
Wolfenstein98k
"...reaffirmed IBM’s moral leadership by refusing to discriminate on the basis
of race, resisting the prevailing attitudes of governors in the southern
United States."

"[We petition you to prohibit] IBM and its employees from using any Trump
owned or Trump branded properties for business purposes..."

Ugh. When did so many employees become fifth columns pushing a very narrow and
minority political view? This is happening at many large companies lately.

~~~
jaywalk
The problem is that companies started giving in to these fringe groups, which
just emboldens them. These people can never be pacified, so giving them an
inch is the worst mistake you can make.

